# Binding Recommendation...



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I will be purchasing a K2 jibpan very soon. I mostly like flatland tricks (I.e. 180s, 360s, butters) and very rarely venture into the park. Any recommendations for bindings? I'm currently using Ride spi and have grown tired of it, I feel there are probably some better choices out there.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Union Force , Rome 390. Both are very good bindigs. Forces are 'allmountain killer' and 390 are little more for park riding , but still handle whole mountain very well. U can also look for Burton Cartel or K2 auto or formula.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Get some ride nitrane contrabands.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

+1 for the Union Forces and Ride Contrabands


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rome Targa, highly adjustable. All-mountain to, stiffer padding, to no insert for the park.
Rome Arsenal - stiff free-ride
Union Force
K2 Sweaters

Rome 390 are more park, and from reviews, may have gotten soften recently than what they use to be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I love my delta movements and ive used cartels too, theyre pretty nasty


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nitranes, Force SL's, Delta's, Distortions, Auto Uprise...


----------

